# Kimber 9 m.m CDP II wont stay open after last shot



## PAWPAUL (Jul 17, 2011)

If I rapid fire everything works fine- the bolt stays open after last shot ; but if I shoot slowly , one round at a time - it wont lock the bolt open after last shot and the mag wont drop by pushing the button . I have to pry it out. Any ideas ?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

just out of curiosity, what load do you use? What grain bullet and what brand ammo? What magazines? If push come to shove, I'd try a Wilson Combat 500 series elite magazine or even the lesser 47D, but I think the 500 is better and has stronger feed lips as well as a flat wire spring.

I might have guessed a wrist not being firm enough except the part about the mag not dropping. Maybe Steve can help. I've never owned a Kimber or a 1911 in 9mm, but many many 1911 models in 45 and 10mm. The only issues I've ever seen with the mag not vigorously popping out is when either the magazine is weak and flexes or the magazine well is out of spec, maybe with a burr. One I heard about where the wood grips weren't flat on the back and it pressed in on the bottom of the well too hard. It shouldn't matter, but I've heard the claim. Some 1911 models don't particularly like 115 grain or lighter bullets. Move to a heavier bullet or a lighter recoil spring.

In other words, I don't have a clue. 

Edit, I just read something at several magazine websites with respect to Kimber 9mm models. I'll paste an example here.

*"Note: Some Kimber® 1911 handguns have barrel feed ramps that are left undressed at the factory and will interfere with the ramped front of this magazine. The barrel can be easily modified by a gunsmith to provide the proper clearance required."*


----------



## PAWPAUL (Jul 17, 2011)

Craigh 
Thank you for taking the time to address my problem - I was using the mag. that came with the gun and was shooting a variety of brands : all 115 grains
I do have a couple brand new Wilson Combat mags and will load them up with some 147 g. ammo I got and maybe the issue will be resolved . You prolly solved my troubles .......Thanks Again !!

The gun always used to eat the 115 g stuff without a hitch , so maybe it's no more then a faulty mag. after all !


----------

